# Helden von' heute



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Behold in some fools auf thousands...
thus more fasten in gryphones
and gaze collect un sirens...
another outfits hapt nice and fits...
yes them fifth...
uh ho hurrah
wow oh ho ho

unt jest en cough yester
presumed en es investem
dus i sound en em extremisquim
in da house auf bundesshin
oh my god

wastra then es inventshultz pills...
wastra devilish in slipb
mann lib
die libz
as i held it in good hands
unstra lib
and our life spins
so is da sins

so i want my life my way...
we have feinden' in my night'da spiel
spiel been gits spielen feelin'
as broken up spiel angspro
no future extremist angessar
whaku whaku....

yeah you just name satans whitefield
es it just passes..
natura termites and dengue to the random disc
gazed to knock the lunacy
so i ...c'gan
call me one

gerhard then es inventshultz pills
were son head for the bath
were hand blinkin the tu kumpft
yes as i held in good hands...

at the start of the end...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do we have to make comments?


----------

